

 Review my mapping startup idea - sudhirj
http://mapfaire.com
I've made an MVP for a service that lets you create a customized map with your points on it - can be used as a store locator / office listing / shop finder, anything.<p>Any thoughts / feedback?
======
jasonkester
No offence, but aren't you six years late on this?

This looks like one of the hundreds of startups launched in 2004 with the idea
of "Put pins on a Google Map and save it in a database". Lots of those
startups got funding for it, and they've all run their course.

Since the functionality you're planning to build is now actually built into
Google Maps itself, what's your purpose with this thing?

From an implementation standpoint, I'd ditch the "name your map" and "log into
google" steps. Start off with a randomly generated unique URL and let the user
immediately start sticking pins into a map. If they decide to "save" at some
point, you can hit them up for account details. That's the standard way of
doing things like this these days.

~~~
mbet10
I see your old map app and a raise you a collaborative multi-user map app
<http://multimap.wakawakafoobar.info/>

Multiple people can view and control the map in realtime. nodejs, socket.io,
dnode, and google map api.

------
iampims
Can you give a description of your service? "Put yourself on the map" doesn't
really explain the concept of your service.

~~~
edo
I think it's a 'tinyurl for location'

~~~
VMG
How is that a startup? Is my lolcat site a startup too?

~~~
jsankey
Not necessarily the best example:

[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286,00....](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286,00.html)

(Building a Media Empire Around I Can Has Cheezburger)

------
revorad
Sudhir, it looks nice. Can you please tell us more about it and how it can be
useful to people?

------
sudhir_jonathan
I'm looking at it from the pov of small businesses - if you want to make a
store locator, you can do it here in a few minutes.

Same thing for businesses who want to help customers get to their restaurants,
bars, shops, etc.

I'm looking at allowing businesses to brand the map with their own colors and
logo, so they can effectively have a branded locator without the development
cost.

------
rmc
In case you're interested, OpenStreeMap (<http://www.openstreetmap.org/>) is a
free wiki map of the world. As an option instead of Google Maps.

------
41latitude
Sudhirj,

I really like the 37signals-esque appearance you gave it.

Please email me... I have a few ideas I'd like to share with you privately.

------
kapauldo
Congrats on launching something. Ignore the haters. I have to agree with
iampims, people will give this 10 seconds before moving on, and it's just not
clear what it is for. I would recommend fixing your tagline as a first
priority so people know exactly what the service does. Goood luck!

